# Jungle val with seed pods???



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

So I picked up some red jungle val from petco the other day and when i got it, it had these pods filled with a bunch of little round bead looking things. I figured its not new leaves because there has been new growth(of which the leaves are turning red) and it doesnt look like this. They aren't getting taller or anything just kind of hanging out. I googled it and couldnt find anything. Anyone know what they could be?


----------

